# "Glimpsed" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
In consideration of time consuming holiday hysteria, this month's poll will remain open for 12 days and shall close on December 27, 2015 at 7pm EST.


**A joyous holiday season to all, and to all a good write!
*


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 15, 2015)

The poets of WF allowed us a glimpse of their awesome poetic skill and prowess, and it was craaaazzzy good!!


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 15, 2015)

Great entries!! Voted.


----------



## Nellie (Dec 16, 2015)

Once again, a great selection to choose from, so I had a difficult time deciding, but I finally voted.


----------



## escorial (Dec 16, 2015)

voted


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 17, 2015)

it was hard,
but
I did it.
did you?


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 18, 2015)

-xXx- said:


> it was hard,
> but
> I did it.
> did you?



I did indeed.
I often wonder if I would have chosen differently if I had voted on a different hour of a different day.  For me, it really can be about which poems capture my mood of the moment.


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 19, 2015)

-xXx- said:


> it was hard,
> but
> I did it.
> did you?



I did as well. So many GOOD poems to choose from.


----------

